# triangular señales de radio frecuencia



## galoremus (Mar 17, 2007)

hola,  miren tengo un proyecto  de un  carrito que te pueda  seguir  mientras  caminas,  pero solo a ti,   la  idea  es portar  yo un transmisor  de radiofrecuencia  o algo asi,  y  el carrito tendria  en la parte frontal a los costados unos receptores,  con estos pretendo medir  quisa la distancia de la señal al receptor, para asi,  comparar las distancias  y girar hacia el lado donde este la distancia mas corta,  para centrar la señal  al carrito, algo asi mas o menos,  pero no he usado mucho la radio frecuencia,   alguien podria  darme un tip  para empezar  con esto,  algun elemento que me ayude a esto?,  si pudieran  mas  o menos darme una luz,  se los agradeceria muchisimo,   


saludos  y gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 17, 2007)

Es un poco dificil,  has una simple prueba, coge una radio de FM y luego en AM  intenta localizar una emisora, veras que es dificil y eso que las emisoras estan muy lejos, si has visto las películas de la segunda guerra mundial utilizaban goniometros, una antena circular para capturar los espías, para ello utilizaban furgonetas para recorrer distintos puntos alejados y poder triangular.

Tu problema es que la distancia entre antenas en pequeña, y solo lograras medir si la señal aumenta o disminuye y poco mas, pero de donde ni cuando, el bicho no sabra donde buscar.


Lo unico factible para cortisimas distancias es utilizar  el metodo magnetico, como las radios de am que son las mas sensibles.

Otros metodos:

Por infrarojos:

por refraccion: el tio lleva un material que para el infrarojo es brillante
El tio lleva un mando a distancia que el robot intenta seguir


Por ultrasonidos: se hace un recipiente que resuene de dos formas, una ala frecuencia de excitacion y otra a la frecuencia de respuesta.

No se haber que contesta el foro


----------



## galoremus (Mar 18, 2007)

ok gracias,  ya me habian dicho que era  un tanto dificil  pero  seguire intentando,  tratare  de  buscar algo de am,  pero   por lo del infrarojo,  no me parece  viable,  ya que el  emisor dendria que estar visible al  bicho,  por ende,  en la espalda,  pero si la persona,  se volteara,  la señal se perdería,  por lo del  ultrazonico,  me gusta mas voy a buscar   por ahi, 

gracias  por la ayuda,   espero que alguen del foro conteste ,  para ver si me puede aportar algo mas


 saludos   y gracias de nuevo.


----------

